# Scangauge II Strange Behavior



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Mine is good so far, nothing abnormal, but you should get a replacement if it's still in warranty

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

No issues like that at all, might touch base with the manufacture, they have a phone number and was helpful when I purchased mine.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

It's probably way out of warranty, but I will look into giving them a call or email. it does still work though, just keeps blanking out the numbers and then putting them back.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Anything else attached to the ODBII port? I wonder if something is interfering with the gauge's ability to get new readings. This might be an early symptom of something going haywire with the car's computer system.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> Anybody with a SGII seeing their gauge keep clearing the numeric portion of the readout, and then bring it back, sort of like a resetting over and over? Mine has been doing this for a little while now. I thought it was a loose connection or something. I can be driving along and the numbers will go on and off every little while, but the parameters like NCR, MAP, etc stay illuminated, so it's not a hard reset.


Never noticed anything like this yet. I'll keep an eye on the gauge more often and see if I happen to notice anything.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> Anything else attached to the ODBII port? I wonder if something is interfering with the gauge's ability to get new readings. This might be an early symptom of something going haywire with the car's computer system.


Nothing else. I suspect maybe the cable or the unit itself might be going bad.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Might mention you are a moderator on a Cruze forum, I bought the scangauge recently partly because of your experience with the CTD and your miles. I use every angle I can come up with.. :grin:


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Might mention you are a moderator on a Cruze forum, I bought the scangauge recently partly because of your experience with the CTD and your miles. I use every angle I can come up with.. :grin:


Good advice, I hadn't thought of that!


----------

